# Extremely Coarse Hair Near the Rear



## Kaina (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi everyone! First post. My recently adopted 1 yr GSD, Kaina, has been a great addition to the family. I noticed when we got her a few months ago that her fur near her rear was an inch or two longer than anywhere else on her body, and much drier and coarser. I quickly attributed this to shedding as it was starting to heat up in my area, but now that her full summer coat appears to be in the strange hair remains. I know that sometime in her past, she had mange to an unknown degree. I don't know how much of an impact this is. I would like to know if there is something differently I should be doing in regards to diet and nutrition, or otherwise. I currently feed her TOTW.

Thanks!


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

a pic??


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Hard to tell what it is you are talking about. There are longer coarser hairs on their ridge line so to speak and below the tail and anus and down the leg there is usually feathering... longer hairs their too. Probably hard to take a picture, but would be helpful.


----------



## Kaina (Jun 27, 2014)

It is difficult to get a picture to show it. The spot that has the coarse hair is at the end of her back, above her hind legs. It is a different texture than the rest of her body (more coarse).


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

My dog has the exact same thing. There is mild white flaking in that area as well. I'd love to know why he has this too. I'm guessing it's diet related.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

My chi is similar. Down by the base of his tail his fur is coarse and never soft, though I wouldn't describe it as longer than the rest if his fur...it's odd that's for sure.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i think what you are describing is how gsds normally look

almost like they are wearing pants
see the hind legs on these dogs

https://www.google.com/search?q=ger...LcoATOwoKYAw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1084&bih=534


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I've seen this on a few dogs. It's like really coarse, almost wire and sometimes wavy hair. Not sure why but know two gsds with it


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

I think she is referring to the very end of the dog's back, right where the tail begins. Not the furry pants part around the butt and hind legs.

My dog's hair there is never soft, very coarse and he almost squiggles you when scratch him there.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

probably a result of not brushing regularly 
show dogs dont just get to looking that way because their hair naturally does that
it takes regular daily brushing to keep some of those coats looking soft back there
it is normally wiry to help protect the dog 
soft fur does not do a lot to protect it


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I've never brushed my dog and he has soft hair. My friend brushes her every week or more, furminates it too and has the coarse hair. Actually, it was noticeable when he was a pup. 

Op, if this is what you mean, wiry hair that might curl a little - I don't think it's a big deal


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

well there is definitely different coat types 
some are more plus and some are more harsh and dry feeling


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

It's coarse just on the back by his tail. Like maybe 10 inches. The rest is softer than my dog's.


----------



## OICAGSD (Apr 12, 2020)

Was there ever an acceptable answer to this thread? Mine is Registered, is brushed and washed regularly and eats good food. The rest of his fur is soft this spot at the end of his back is very very rough and stays up when push against its lay.


----------

